# Is Doing BCA then MCA an good choice?



## munnabhai (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello everyone this is my first post so if u can plz help me.
i have compleated 12 under Science(Biology) and i am intreasted in doing BCA then MCA is this an good chioce for future?


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 24, 2007)

MUNNA..frankly speaking most gud instts dont allow u to do BCA if u r 12th (Bio) side....maybe some private instts allow that...

waise if u have bio in ur 12th ..u must have dream of becoming a doctor or scientist or doing BSc (Biotechnology) ? why are u deviating from ur line may I ask ?


----------



## astroutkarsh (Apr 24, 2007)

if u have taken Biology and Not Maths
then most of the Institute will not allow for BCA
so
if u have taken Maths @12th then u can go for BCA.
Also what esumitkumar said was write
as u have taken Bio then u had something in mind
so either stick to ur Plan
or else Hardwork in BCA
2nd Part
for MCA
criteria is Graduate frm any Stream(50% and above) but Maths in 12th
so chek that go ahed....


----------



## theKonqueror (Apr 24, 2007)

If u really badly wanna do BCA, contact ICFAI. My sis is doing BCA there, and so far, they provide good books and other support.

Even if U pass 12th from Commerce side, u can take admission to BCA there.

Let me know if u need more info.


----------



## munnabhai (Apr 27, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> MUNNA..frankly speaking most gud instts dont allow u to do BCA if u r 12th (Bio) side....maybe some private instts allow that...
> 
> waise if u have bio in ur 12th ..u must have dream of becoming a doctor or scientist or doing BSc (Biotechnology) ? why are u deviating from ur line may I ask ?





Due to circumstances faced by me i was forced to take biology not maths.
My dream was to make my career in IT field and to do BE in Comp&Science because of my inclined likeness and self practicing mentality towards programming. And an high grade intreast in computers.But alas here i am with no way other to do than BCA. For institution point of view MLSU in Udaipur with MB College(Govt.) is offering BCA without Maths at 10+2.

This is all i can tell

But my final question is BCA+MCA worth in granting good career in IT industry.
Thanks all for answering.
I would be waiting for next reply.


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 27, 2007)

@munnabhai
It doesn't matter u take electronics,biology or computer science in 12th and look fwd to do BCA..In my class almost 95% students are from bio group!


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 28, 2007)

try pro courses like CEH, mcse,ccna,ccnp, cisa.... these type of courses have gr8 demand.....


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 28, 2007)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> try pro courses like CEH, mcse,ccna,ccnp, cisa.... these type of courses have gr8 demand.....



the topic is BCA and MCA


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 28, 2007)

btw munna non-maths in 12th is not a issue ICFAI and IGNOU allow non-maths students to do BCA ..can't comment over its market value !


----------



## satyamy (Apr 28, 2007)

Their is one college 
M.D. College, Parel, Mumbai
it offers BCA for all Faculty - Arts, Science & Commerce after 12th
It says it is a Pune University Course
& It is a Govt College
So is it leagal or illegal
My Friend is doing BCA from their


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 28, 2007)

BCA  + MCA is good.

But you gotta work hard. In my class most of the students from bio or commerce group failed in their Maths exam. So u gotta be care-ful.

I am planning to do M-Tech after my BCA + MCA.

And yeah why don't you opt for MCSE , CCNA + CCNP and RHCE.?


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 29, 2007)

BSc - MSc - MS is the another way for you @ munna


----------



## satyamy (Apr 29, 2007)

after 12th
BSC-IT is also good


----------



## munnabhai (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the valuable replies.


----------



## nag420 (May 1, 2007)

Christ College Is Also Offering Bca......and Don't Requires Maths.......


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 2, 2007)

may join DOEACC..... you can do it with your graduation , 4 details see here.....
*www.doeacc.edu.in*
its an autonomous organisation of Govt. of India, AICTE approved , and its *B-level* course is MCA equivalent.... 
else B.Sc ->M.Sc -> M.Tech is good option....


----------



## Hulo (Feb 12, 2008)

I think after BCA you must go for MCA and then do some certification in Java / Oracle / Microsoft Technologies to enhance your CV. CCNA + CCNP is entirely a different line and people who want to remain in the core software area do not usually go for Cisco certifications.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Feb 12, 2008)

Certainly BCA + MCA is a gud choice but as Quiz_master said "you gotta work hard" .. AFAIK some institutes do give you admission even if u dint take up maths in +2... or else you can give maths exam of CBSE as a private candidate and pass it. 

Note: I told you abt the CBSE thng because later on when you go for MCA entrances , having maths in 10+2 and gra is a *must *.  So get away with this prob as soon as possible...Good Luck !


----------



## munnabhai (Feb 15, 2008)

akshaykapoor_3 said:


> Certainly BCA + MCA is a gud choice but as Quiz_master said "you gotta work hard" .. AFAIK some institutes do give you admission even if u dint take up maths in +2... or else you can give maths exam of CBSE as a private candidate and pass it.
> 
> Note: I told you abt the CBSE thng because later on when you go for MCA entrances , having maths in 10+2 and gra is a *must *.  So get away with this prob as soon as possible...Good Luck !



Thanks for your replies once again!
At present i am doing BCA and not finding Maths as difficult as i thought it would be!

Exams will begin soon and that will only be the testing point!

Thanks once again!


----------



## shanky91 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello everyone  plz help me.
i have compleated 12 wid non-med subjects and i am intreasted in doing BCA then MCA so plz can u tell is this an good chioce for future?
As i m not gettin a good coll in_* ENGINEERING
and i gettin the SD college in chandigarh for BCA
so can u tell if i shud do it or not??
and is it a good carrer??
and is it equal to ENGINEERING?
*_


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 1, 2009)

Nope BCA is nt equal to Engg. Engg has more values than BCA in industry. But MCA is much more valuable than B.TECH's.

And I dnt think u'll get a good job aftr BCA. MCA is must.

BCA + MCA makes a good carrer. If u do some Certifications its awesome then.....!!


----------



## shanky91 (Aug 1, 2009)

but i m askin BCA+MCA is equal to B.TECH...i have heard this from many people so thats why i m askin?
n if i do BCA frm a theek thak institute then usse koi farak padhta hai?? n obv i ll do MCA after it..
n one more thin BCA+MCA is of 6yrs n B.TECH is only 4 yrs so i can so MBA also after B.TECH which make it 6 yrs then wht is more valuable??


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 1, 2009)

A two year old thread this is...


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought MunnaBhai was doing MBBS... gosh... had he got a new gf.. ?
Hmm.. now I have to see the film again to understand the new plot..


----------



## amohit (Aug 4, 2009)

shanky91 said:


> but i m askin BCA+MCA is equal to B.TECH...i have heard this from many people so thats why i m askin?
> n if i do BCA frm a theek thak institute then usse koi farak padhta hai?? n obv i ll do MCA after it..
> n one more thin BCA+MCA is of 6yrs n B.TECH is only 4 yrs so i can so MBA also after B.TECH which make it 6 yrs then wht is more valuable??



Yes. most IT companies consider BTech = MCA.
Some (a small fraction) consider MCA to be < BTech.
After MCA, as long as your IT related fundas are strong, you will not face any problems in your life.

MBA will take your career to a different track all together. At an abstract level, in IT field there are 2 streams...technical and managerial. Do MBA if you want to go for managerial track. Else MS/Mtech.

But if you are doing MBA, do it after a couple of years of experience. It will help you better understand the value of MBA course.

If you choose MTech, you can either do it immediately after BTech or after a few years(correspondence) 

when you say valuable, it depends on what stream you want to choose, tech or managerial. 
So decide and choose. 

Regards,
Mohit


----------

